# sucking on my ear... constantly!



## kallisti1987 (Jul 8, 2008)

Evie has just started sucking on my ear lobe, whenever she comes for cuddles. she does it the most at night... any ideas how to make her stop! Its cute and I love it, but its making my ear really sore!!


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

This sounds like it is one of those things where your kitten is doing it for comfort and should grow out of it.I think you should just stop her when she does it and just keep popping her down,she will get it in the end. Hope you soon get her sorted bless. xxxx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, bless, it's just comfort. If you don't want her to do it then simply take her off you, say "no" and put her on the floor. Only to avoid confusion you can't let her do it one time, then not another. Good Luck *


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*yes it is for comfort,there like babies who have dummies as a comforter, is there nothing else you can give her to suckle on like a toy teddy, one of mine loved the teddy, and did suckle on its fur, you will find that the kitten will grow out of it as they get older, *


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

I had a cat i had got from the age of 7 weeks old and near enough from day 1 she suckled on my ear. It normally happens because they have been taken away from cat mum too early. And the poor kitten gets confused and does not make the transition very well from feline mum to human mum. My Sindy continued to do it untill she was 4yrs old. I did not deter her because it was not bothering me and it made her happy. I thought it was quite cute and it was a talking point if i got visitors and she wanted a little comfort.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> It normally happens because they have been taken away from cat mum too early. And the poor kitten gets confused and does not make the transition very well from feline mum to human mum


*Quite often it's just comfort, like a human child, some suck their thumbs, some have a blankie ect. None of my kittens leave until they are at least 13 weeks and some of them did it, 1 still does and he's a year old now.*


----------

